# Aisin automatics vs. G56 manual



## 3string

Looking to get a new Ram diesel pickup. Never drove an automatic pickup in my life. Don't really want to start either. But the manuals are hard to find and most dealers I talk to say the automatic is the way to go. Just wondering if there are any die hard manual folks out there that went to the automatic and have no regrets.


----------



## Dill

No but I have a g56 in my 08. Its a nice transmission. Pretty much have to buy new to get them.


----------



## Gearclash

It's my understanding that the Aisin is only available in C&C models. The pickups get the Dodge 68RFE. Correct me if I am wrong. Never heard anything bad about the G56 except under very high sled puller power levels the case can flex and allow gears to strip out. For a while now the automatic equipped trucks get a higher power rating than the manual versions.


----------



## ARD Farm

I'm gonna be stupid. What the heck is an Aisin automatic? Was always my inderstanding that the Dodge P'up early model came with a 727 Torqueflite and late models came with an Allison (same box thats in the Duramax p'up.)

Allisons are bulletproof, just change the fluid and filters on the maintenance schedule. If Ford was smart, they'd b eg, borrow or steal Allisons for their trucks.

My issue with a standard in any tow vehicle is there aren't enough ratio's to adequately handle a hauling situation unless you go to a 2 speed rear end or 'Brownie Box' after the transmission, both a pretty costly modification.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

ARD, I thought it was an interesting way of saying Allison! Guess I was wrong! Learned something new!Aisin automatic transmissions are manufactured by Aisin Seiki and Aisin AW, formerly known as Aisin-Warner, and which was established in 1969 as a joint venture between Aisin Seiki and BorgWarner. The joint venture terminated in 1987. While Aisin Seiki manufactures a variety of automotive components including automatic transmissions for heavy duty vehicle applications, Aisin AW manufactures automatic transmissions for light vehicle applications, including hybrid electric vehicle powertrains, as well as NAV Radio.

As of 2005, Aisin AW surpassed General Motors Powertrain Division as the largest producer of automatic transmissions in the world, producing 4.9 million units, with a market share of 16.4% of the global market for automatics.[citation needed] Toyota Motor Corporation and Aisin Seiki are the two major shareholders of Aisin AW, with 51.9% and 42% respectively.[citation needed] Aisin AW, which was set up to be the sole source of RWD automatic transmissions to Toyota, subsequently developed FWD/AWD automatic transmissions. Aisin, as one of the major Toyota group suppliers, shares many designs and development activities with Toyota. See Toyota A transmission for a complete list of Toyota/Aisin models. Aisin AW supplies automatic transmissions to 55 automotive manufacturers around the world,[1] virtually every major OEM. These include General Motors, Ford, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Porsche, Saab, Audi, VW, Volvo, Hyundai, MINI among others.[2]


----------



## ARD Farm

Never knew that. No matter how old you are, never too late to learn something. From the abuse I see Allisons go through in heavy trucks and off road equipment, that would be my only choice in a slush box.


----------



## fordtech45

I'd put Ford's torqshift 6 up against an Allison any day. I've heard that Allison isn't what they used to be, and we don't see problems with the torqshifts.


----------



## MFred

Had been running standards all my life . I had to borrow a buddy's truck to move some equipment once when mine was off somewhere else. He had an f350 with an automatic. That day I decided When it was time to upgrade I was getting an auto. The old stick shift is fun for hot rodding around, but for work the new 5500 is pretty nice. The way you can shift the Aisin is great for towing, it works great with the exhaust brake. I can't think of one reason I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## Hay Commander

I bought a 2008 Sterling 5500. Basically a Dodge. It had the Aisin automatic transmission. I wanted to do the emissions delete and adjust the mph limit up a little so I purchased a H&S Programmer and delete kit. 3500 miles later the transmission went out. Called H&S and they said "Oh, your truck has the Aisin in it, only the cab and chassis trucks come with that. Our product does not support that transmission. If you put a new one in there the same thing will happen again!" Well at $13,000 I was quoted for a new one, I opted to go manual and haven't looked back. Found a shop that installed a NV5600 6sp, factory console, removed the shift lever on the steering column, and H&S sent us the flash to reprogram the Ecm. Works perfect, exhaust brake will hold all the way down till you step on the clutch too!! All parts and labor came to only $4500 vs $13,000!


----------



## JD3430

MFred said:


> Had been running standards all my life . I had to borrow a buddy's truck to move some equipment once when mine was off somewhere else. He had an f350 with an automatic. That day I decided When it was time to upgrade I was getting an auto. The old stick shift is fun for hot rodding around, but for work the new 5500 is pretty nice. The way you can shift the Aisin is great for towing, it works great with the exhaust brake. I can't think of one reason I wouldn't buy another one.


I honestly can't see why anyone would ever run a manual in a small truck anymore other than purely for the love of shifting gears. Big OTR long distance truck, yeah sure. 
I just hauled 8&1/2 tons of hay today into the big city. Scaled at 34,000lbs with my F-550. Miserable freakin drive. Couldn't imagine manual transmission shifting. In a 25 mile drive I bet I would have had to shift 500 times on that trip. All I have is a 5 speed Torqshift auto. Does a great job. Tow/haul downshifts the truck just right with a tap of the brakes. Never any trouble at 100k miles. 
Can't imagine how nice the 6 speed with exhaust brake must be. Would love a REAL exhaust brake on my 550.


----------



## JD3430

fordtech45 said:


> I'd put Ford's torqshift 6 up against an Allison any day. I've heard that Allison isn't what they used to be, and we don't see problems with the torqshifts.


Pretty much true, but the big picture is that GM came on board with a superior transmission well before Ford. Ally was out in like '01. Torqshift in like '03. Ally went to 6 speed in '07. Ford not till ~2011. GM had tap up/down manual shift feature like 5 yrs before Ford, too. 
Ford has been playing catchup for years with GM in transmissions. 
Maybe they'll beat GM to the market with the 8 speed auto. 
They'll be at 40,000 GCWR for 2016 F550. That's very impressive. 3" receiver ball.


----------

